#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-23
<wunjo> Hello everyone
<wunjo> Nice site
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-26
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: ping
<nigelb> mhall119|work: hey
<nigelb> mhall119|work: when you get the time can you leave a testimonial at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu ? I'm planning to go for membership next month.
<cjohnston> mhall119|work: pong
<nigelb> cjohnston: hey.. can you give me a testimonial?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> :-P
 * nigelb plans to book tickets to florida
<cjohnston> come on over
<nigelb> (to kick cjohnston ;) )
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: I'm still on for 12pm our time, correct?
<cjohnston> yessir
<cjohnston> for 2 hours
<mhall119|work> cool
<Pendulum> mhall119|work, cjohnston if you need any help, I'm snowed in at home so am around :)
<mhall119|work> awesome
<mhall119|work> well, not awesome that you're stuck
<mhall119|work> maybe a little awesome that your stuck... ;)
<Pendulum> well my entire office is stuck
<Pendulum> so it's a guilt-free "work from home" snowday
<nigelb> you gotta work?
<nigelb> that spoils the fun
<cjohnston> Pendulum: i need lots of help
<cjohnston> i dont know that you can provide it tho
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you remind me later today about the testimonial?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I can remind you tomorrow
<cjohnston> that works
<cjohnston> ty
 * nigelb is going to be very busy at work today
<Pendulum> nigelb: well I'm checking e-mail
<nigelb> hehe
<Pendulum> I have work, but I'll probably do it over the weekend instead as it's not "get done today" sort of work
<nigelb> ah lucky
<Pendulum> and the things that I needed to get done that were at all time-sensitive require approval from other people who I don't think are in their offices
<nigelb> good good :)
<Pendulum> so far I have done 2 bits of minor work and had /win 22
<Pendulum> argh
<Pendulum> fail
<nigelb> win 22?
<Pendulum> went to switch windows
<Pendulum> forgot I had a partially typed sentence
<Pendulum> that should have ended "and had several conversations by e-mail about the fact that no one is in their offices due to the weather"
<nigelb> you switch to windows just like that?
<Pendulum> :P
<Pendulum> irssi
<Pendulum> switching windows
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> doctormo: hey!
<doctormo> Hello nigelb
<nigelb> doctormo: I need your help
<doctormo> ok
<nigelb> doctormo: when you get the time, could you leave a testimonial on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu ?
<nigelb> I'm planning to go for membership next month
<doctormo> nigelb: Sure thing
<nigelb> thanks doctormo :)
<doctormo> nigelb: How are you getting along with the bzr class?
<nigelb> doctormo: I need you for a day to integrate GC into it
<doctormo> You've used GC?
<doctormo> You've wanted the video?
<nigelb> not yet
<nigelb> yep
<doctormo> watched*
<doctormo> That's basically all there is to it
<nigelb> okay, I'll write and let you know some time next week
<doctormo> nigelb: Are you sure you have the time for this course? I could get soemone else in to help you if you're finding it hard to complete.
<nigelb> doctormo: I do
<nigelb> I am *not* going to back out ;)
<doctormo> OK, then I'll be in touch next Friday?
<nigelb> yes
<doctormo> nigelb: I've added a testimonial
<nigelb> doctormo: thank you :)
<dinda> hola learning peoples!
<dinda> cprofitt pleia2:  any moodle sys admins around?
<nigelb> hola dinda
<dinda> nigelb: howdy
<dinda> nigelb: are a sys admin on the learning team moodle site?
<nigelb> dinda: nope
<nigelb> doctormo: are you ^ ?
<doctormo> nigelb: nope
<dinda> actually I am but i need someone with root access to the webserver
<nigelb> dinda: you need bodhi
<dinda> yea, figured bodhi was the one
<nigelb> I think its his servers
<dinda> but thought maybe cprofit might have root access too
<nigelb> maybe, I don't really know
 * dinda is experimenting with Moodle themes today :)
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> my office has a moodle site that was redesigned
<nigelb> it came out well ;)
<cprofitt> bodhi is the sole sys admin on the server
<cprofitt> exit
<pleia2> dinda: you can get ahold of bodhi at: bodhi.zazen@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I thought vantrax might have had access too, but he's not around a ton either
<dinda> pleia2: thanks!
<pleia2> sure thing :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-27
<Acar> Hello
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-28
<nigelb> mhall119|work: you around?
<mhall119|work> yeah, what's up?
<mhall119|work> nigelb: ^^
<nigelb> hehe :)
<nigelb> I'm going for membership
<nigelb> mhall119|work: Can you leave me a testimonial?
<nigelb> My wiki is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu
<mhall119|work> sure, when do you need it by?
 * mhall119|work is doing homework at the moment
<nigelb> before second tuesday of March
<nigelb> and tuesday in MY time.
<mhall119|work> oh hey, that's a nice looking table you put in there, how'd you do that?
<nigelb> I copied it from a friend ;)
<mhall119|work> I may copy it from you ;)
<nigelb> no problem, wiki is all about copying
#ubuntu-learning 2011-02-21
<puck__> Hello I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and forgot the password for an admin account; tried Audi passed root to reset did not work; please help, thanks
<puck__> Tried sudo psswd root
#ubuntu-learning 2016-02-26
<nhandler> pleia2_: Thoughts on shutting down this channel and deprecating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning ?
#ubuntu-learning 2016-02-27
<pleia2> nhandler: since classroom was the last active project and the last meeting here was in 2011, seems like it's time
<pleia2> I don't think we need a closure announcement this time, just a banner on learning pointing people to ubuntu-community-team mailing list
